# Bumper cover



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright here's the problem.. I bought my brute last summer from one of my dads friends, He did NO maintenance what so ever, and It had a few problems, 2 ripped Cv boots, No 4wd, winch didn't work and.. the bumper. When I bought it he actually had 2 GIANT Bug lightes bolted on the top of the "Loop" on the front bumper, Didn't realize he tried to weld it.. Trying to weld steel to very thin aluminum obviously didn't work, and after I took the bug lights off saw that there was a ugly deformed hole going all the way across the top. I got all the mechanical things fixed so far so now it needs a little cosmetic work. What can I use to cover this hole? Right now I have electrical tape over it just because its black and covers the hole.. I was thinking of using Chrome(ish) shower rod? cut the length of it and put it over it? not sure i that would work. As far as I know no one makes an aftermarket front bumper for it(Warn does but don't exactly like the look) And i don't just want a brush guard... Any ides of how to cover this up?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe use some of that liquid steel puddy stuff then sand and paint it to match yer bumper color? Maybe some body puddy? Just fill the hole completely up instead of just covering it. Or just buy a used bumper on ebay or somethin. I was thinkin there was someone parting out some brutes on here. Or I think you can make the 08 and up 750 brute bumpers to work. I like them cosmetically cause they look better but they arent as "beefy" as your yr. If it was mine I would take this opportunity to just custom make my own. But looks like you can easily fix yours.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think puddy will do it.. it would take alot to fill the whole tube. Id like a custom, But don't have the tools in the new garage (yet), also id love to have an 08 bumper but shipping to Canada is freaking ridiculous :yell::wtf1:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well fill'r up! ahaha. Fill it up with some paper or somethin just fill most of it then put a thick layer over the hole?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

maybe.. Id have to get my dad to paint it though, I can't Paint for .... And its in the middle of winter


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Why is it expensive to ship to canada? Not like you are overseas haha.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's Canada.. EVERYTHING costs more.. it sucks.. 300+ for shipping tires up here...


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

maybe jb weld or mig weld it?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Holes are to big:thinking:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Use a piece of sheet metal, form it to the curve of the bar then fiberglass it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Too bad you are in Canada. A brand new bunper frame is only 85 bucks and there are several people here parting out Brutes...but that means shipping.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i'd weld it up with some new metal.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Black duct tape!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Fill the tube (loop) up with expanding foam. Once it sets up mix up some JB Weld and finish it off to match the rest of the loop. Then sand and paint. Im guessing this would work as a filler. Or like Injected and Island said just use some thing sheet metal and make it the contour of the loop.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Kk.. I think im gonna fill it up and re do it other than cover it.. Definately going to have to wait though.. -36 out today


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I feel for you guys up north. Its in the low 50s here and sometimes this weather even sucks.

Edit: Good luck on the bumper. Take some pictures and let us know how it turned out. Oh yeah, I painted my front bumper the other day and used a semi-flat black. Color matched pretty much dead on.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Once you've made the repairs, Rustoleum hammered paint covers up small surface imperfections and it's very durable. I've painted my racks, foot rests and my scoop with it. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_5626417_apply-rustoleum-hammered-paint.html


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Forgot about that foam stuff. I used a lot of that stuff on my truck. I used it to fill the big space under the cab where my nerf bars were. I put rust stop in it, then sprayed tons of foam in there then sprayed undercoating over that. Works perfect. Nice tight seal. That foam stuff is nasty if you get it on yer hands and clothes.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just thought id update this and let you know im going to redo it like you said, already got the metal puddy but for filling the hole with foam, do you mean that expanding insulation foam stuff? if so ive got lots of that.. only part I can do right now is fill it and sand it can't paint it over until spring :no:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes the expanding insulation foam. Not sure what the weather condition have to be in order for it to set up and dry. Once it starts coming out the top just cut it off after it hardens. Then top it with JB Weld and then sand to match the rest of the loop.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would fill weld it you just keep tack welding it until its done and then grind it down


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

JB weld and paint it.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just thought id updated this. Im going to be fixing my bumper this week, going to fill it with insulation foam, and JB weld on top of it in the holes. Sand it down and paint is gloss black, along with rad relocate. Then going to a buy a HL aluminum milled bumper cover, itll look just like new.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Did this after i got home from riding today. Worked perfect. Won't notice it ever happened after its finished. But man what a mess that was can't believe he did that what an idiot. But after a few hours of filing, "foaming??" Jb weld, filing again, sanding its almost done. Just got to paint it tomorrow if it ain't raining. Also never used JB weld before, that stuff is pretty cool...actually smells like poo when your mixing it tho, LOL


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

This is what it turned out like! Looks MUCH better, then holes or electrical tape. Did exactly what you guys said and it worked perfectly! Thanks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good....and the bumper aint bad either...kinds grows on ya.....lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

:agreed: Just got it this morning. My skid plates didn't make it gotta wait 2 weeks:thinking:... Itll look real good with full aluminum products skid plates under it to match the bumper!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> :agreed: Just got it this morning. My skid plates didn't make it gotta wait 2 weeks:thinking:... Itll look real good with full aluminum products skid plates under it to match the bumper!


 
That's funny...cause that's why I bought mine...to go with the new skid plates.


----------

